# Stahls’ Adds New Styles to Pre-Cut Number Lineup



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ has added 28 new styles to its line of Pre-Cut numbers. The introduction of these new number styles will expand decorating options and allow customers to decorate team uniforms with the look of the pros. in a variety of Stahls’ heat transfer materials, teams and players will have more options than ever to distinguish themselves. 

To view all the new styles, visit Stahls.com/pre-cut

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

